# Đôi nét về Kim Lee - Dưới vỏ "bom sex" là.. cô Tấm Việt Nam



## Xinh (23 Tháng tám 2012)

Một người mẫu nội y khoe thân nóng  bỏng trên Maxim, một DJ tài năng, một diễn viên được mời đóng phim bom  tấn Hollywood, tên tuổi của Kim Lee khiến người ta đoán chắc cô phải là  một tay chơi thứ thiệt.
			 				 					Ca nhạc MTV cập nhật nhanh nhất tin tức âm nhạc trong nước và quốc tế, câu chuyện Mặt sau cánh gà, thông tin hấp dẫn về ngôi sao ca nhạc






 		 	               	 		 			 Thế nhưng, dưới vỏ bọc của “quả bom sex” lại bước ra một… cô  Tấm Việt Nam nấu phở, bún bò tuyệt ngon, thích yên bình, làm từ thiện,  ngại tiệc tùng và rất sợ chụp ảnh nude.


​  Chẳng mấy ai biết đến cái tên Kim Lee, một cô gái gốc Việt ngoan  ngoãn, không có thành tích gì nổi bật suốt những năm học phổ thông,  ngoại trừ khả năng chơi piano được rèn giũa từ năm 8 tuổi nhưng chỉ biểu  diễn ở các buổi tiệc họp mặt gia đình.
 Rồi một ngày, tất cả đều ngạc nhiên khi thấy cô xuất hiện với những  hình ảnh quảng cáo nội y nóng bỏng, gợi cảm trên các tạp chí lớn như  Maxim, Elle, DSports, Hip-hop Weekly, Vanity Fair, Low-rider, Sports  Illustrated và FHM phiên bản Nhật, Pháp, Mỹ, Indonesia, Việt Nam, Nga…
 Cha cô, tác giả của bộ tiểu thuyết nổi tiếng “Lips are for Lying”: “A  Harry Fox Mystery” đồng thời là nhà biên kịch và mẹ cô, bà chủ của một  thẩm mỹ viện cũng không khỏi bất ngờ trước sự lột xác của cô con gái.
*Biểu tượng gợi cảm nhất thế giới*
 Là con thứ 3 trong gia đình gồm 2 chị gái và 1 em trai, Kim cho biết,  ngay từ nhỏ, ba mẹ cô đã rất nghiêm khắc trong việc nuôi dạy con. Thế  nên dù đã 17 tuổi, Kim hầu như ít khi tiệc tùng, đi bar cùng bạn bè mà  thay vào đó là chúi đầu vào đàn piano và sách báo. Cô rất mê đọc báo.
 Một ngày, khi đang cầm trên tay những cuốn tạp chí, nhìn các người  mẫu xuất hiện với đủ loại trang phục lấp lánh, Kim đột nhiên lóe lên ý  nghĩ: rồi mình sẽ xuất hiện trên những tờ tạp chí ấy như họ.
 Kim bắt đầu kế hoạch bằng việc gửi ảnh của mình đến các tòa soạn.  Liên tục trong 1 năm, cô kiên trì không từ bỏ việc gửi hình dù chẳng  nhận được lời hồi âm nào. Rồi một ngày, thân hình nóng bỏng với 3 vòng  gợi cảm của Kim bắt đầu gây chú ý.
 Một tờ tạp chí về xe hơi đã ngỏ ý mời cô làm mẫu. Sự say mê, khả năng  diễn xuất, không ngần ngại cộng tác với tờ tạp chí dành riêng cho đàn  ông đã giúp Kim dần chiếm được thiện cảm của các nhãn hàng nội y. Cũng  từ đây, cô trở thành gương mặt trang bìa quen thuộc của các tạp chí nổi  tiếng.
 Năm 2006, khi đã có tiếng tăm chút ít, Kim bắt đầu thâm nhập vào giới  chân dài và đầu quân vào một công ty về người mẫu tại Los Angeles (Mỹ).  Không lâu sau đó, cô chính thức góp mặt trong chương trình thời trang  của 2 nhà thiết kế nổi tiếng mà ai cũng ao ước: Emanuel Ungaro và Martin  Grant tại Paris (Pháp). 1 năm sau, Kim xuất hiện trong New York Fashion  Week (Mỹ), trình diễn trang phục của nhà thiết kế lừng danh Marc Jacobs  và Cynthia Steffe.
 Mùa xuân năm 2009 là 1 bước ngoặt lớn khi cô vinh dự góp mặt trong  chương trình thời trang lớn của các nhãn hàng DKNY Jeans, The GAP ,  Barneys New York, Benetton, Alexander Wang, Converse… Cô cũng là gương  mặt được các nhà thiết kế Bergdorf Goodman, Calvin Klein, Alexander  Wang, Vivienne Tam đặt vào danh sách ưu tiên của họ. Năm 2011, Kim được  bình chọn là 1 trong 100 phụ nữ sexy nhất thế giới (Tạp chí FHM).



 _Xuất hiện nóng bỏng trên bìa Tạp chí Maxim_​ *Một diễn viên Hollywood quyến rũ và một DJ đốt cháy các sàn nhạc*
 Mặc dù được biết đến nhiều ở vai trò người mẫu nội y song Kim cho  biết cô thực sự không thích làm mẫu cho lắm. Có bố là nhà biên kịch, Kim  không giấu được ước mơ một ngày sẽ trở thành diễn viên xuất sắc. Cô  khao khát đem tài năng diễn xuất của mình đến với công chúng và thích  thú khi thấy khán giả chăm chú trước những thước phim của cô.
 Lần đầu Kim xuất hiện trên truyền hình là vào năm 19 tuổi, khi được  chọn vào vai nữ chính trong đoạn phim ca nhạc “Rolling with Bob Saget”.  Với vẻ gợi cảm và quyến rũ tự nhiên, cô nhanh chóng được các ca sĩ nổi  tiếng như Ne-Yo, Flo Rida, Katy Perry mời diễn xuất trong các video ca  nhạc của họ…
 Cô xuất hiện trong các chương trình quảng cáo của LRG Side Kick &  I phone, Bud Light, Party City và McDonalds. Không chỉ thế, Kim còn là  ngôi sao khách mời đặc biệt trong chương trình CSI Las Vegas, Entourage,  MTV “Next”, MTV Jamie Kennedy “Blown Up”… và cũng từ đây, cô bắt đầu  được các đạo diễn Hollywood chú ý, mời vào phim “Speed Dating” và  “Hangover 2”.
 Chơi piano điêu luyện, có biệt tài thấu cảm âm nhạc tốt, Kim bắt đầu  mày mò mix các bản nhạc. Cùng người bạn thân Kate Nova (một người mẫu  cũng đang làm mưa làm gió trên các sàn catwalk châu Âu và xuất hiện  trong nhiều show truyền hình thực tế), cả hai quyết định cùng thử vận  may ở lĩnh vực mới: DJ. 2 cô gái bắt đầu khởi nghiệp bằng cách tham dự  khóa học tại Scratch Academy ở Los Angeles (Mỹ).
 Ca sĩ Apl de Ap của nhóm The Black Eyed Peas, người bạn thân suốt 7  năm của Kim, đã sớm phát hiện ra tài năng thiên bẩm của bộ đôi này và  tình nguyện huấn luyện họ. Cả hai nhanh chóng được giới DJ thừa nhận với  các bản electro độc đáo và đã thực hiện nhiều chuyến lưu diễn ở châu Á,  châu Âu, Nam và Bắc Mỹ.


 _KimKat được giới DJ thừa nhận với các bản electro độc đáo và đã thực hiện nhiều chuyến lưu diễn ở châu Á, châu Âu, Nam và Bắc Mỹ
_​ *Nhưng… “bố mẹ sẽ giết tôi nếu tôi chụp ảnh nude”*
_- Giờ đã là một trong những người mẫu nổi tiếng châu Âu, với chị còn có điều gì khó khi làm nghề không?_
 - Tôi thấy rằng việc khó nhất của một người mẫu là bạn phải thường  [url="http://phunuvn.net/forums/tang-giam-can-3-vong-dep.138/"]giảm cân[/url] và với một cô gái có tâm hồn ăn uống như tôi thì điều đó quả  thật rất vất vả. Để giữ được thân hình chuẩn, mỗi tuần tôi dành 4 ngày  để tập thể dục. Tôi tập gym và chạy bộ dọc bờ biển, vừa hít thở không  khí trong lành vừa giúp tinh thần thư thái. Tôi cũng tránh ăn nhiều tinh  bột vào buổi tối như cơm, phở, bánh mì mà thay vào đó là nhiều cá,  sushi.
 Công việc nào cũng thế, ban đầu khi mới chập chững vào nghề, mọi thứ  rất khó khăn và đó là khoảng thời gian bạn không thể kiếm được nhiều  tiền. Thậm chí nếu người ta yêu cầu chụp miễn phí, bạn cũng phải chấp  nhận vì phải xây dựng tên tuổi, phải có tên tuổi rồi mới nghĩ đến việc  kiếm tiền.
 Bạn có thể tìm người quản lý hoặc đầu quân vào một công ty người mẫu  để họ giúp bạn phát triển nghề nghiệp. Tôi tin rằng, nếu bạn làm một  việc gì đó trước tiên bằng sự đam mê thì tự khắc sau đó tiền sẽ đến với  bạn. Tôi đã đi lên từ những bước khởi đầu như thế. Đến bây giờ, tôi kiếm  được nhiều tiền, tự nuôi sống bản thân bằng nghề của mình. Không chỉ  tiết kiệm, tôi còn phụ giúp mẹ dù mẹ bảo không cần.
_- Ở Việt Nam, người ta vẫn còn khắt khe với nghề người mẫu, đặc biệt là với những người mẫu nội y như chị. Ở nước ngoài thì sao?_
 - Đó là sự khác biệt văn hóa thôi. Người Mỹ có cái nhìn phóng khoáng  đối với nghề người mẫu vì họ xem người mẫu mang đến sự giải trí. Thử  tưởng tượng đi, nếu không có người mẫu thì cuộc sống này sẽ thế nào, các  tạp chí sẽ không thể phát hành hay bán và cũng chẳng có show thời trang  nào để mọi người xem cho đã mắt.
_- Là một siêu mẫu, chị còn tham gia phim ảnh với vai diễn gây chú  ý nhất là trong “Hangover 2”. Làm sao chị có được vai diễn trong phim  bom tấn Hollywood này?_
 - Đó hoàn toàn là một sự bất ngờ vì tôi không đi casting và cũng  không biết đến vai diễn này. Hôm đó, tôi nhận được cuộc gọi từ vị đạo  diễn, ông ấy bảo muốn mời tôi tham gia game show truyền hình tên là H2  sẽ quay tại Warner Brother Studio và cho tôi 1 ngày để suy nghĩ. Khi tôi  gọi điện thoại để xác nhận tham gia thì vị đạo diễn cười ồ lên bảo rằng  đó không phải game show mà là bộ phim “Hangover 2”. Tôi đã rất vui và  hét lên sung sướng ngay lúc đó. Đến bây giờ, bộ phim đã đem lại cho tôi  rất nhiều kinh nghiệm diễn xuất và tôi mong muốn có nhiều cơ hội để theo  đuổi nghiệp diễn một cách thực thụ.
_- Cá tính của một DJ có tiếng, siêu mẫu nội y, diễn những vai gợi cảm… có nổi loạn lắm không?_
 - Nhiều người cứ nghĩ tôi ăn chơi, thác loạn và hay say xỉn trong vũ  trường. Nhưng tin không, tôi hiếm khi tham dự tiệc tùng. Người quản lý  cũng không muốn tôi xuất hiện ở những chốn như thế. Tôi là DJ nên bắt  buộc phải thường có mặt ở quán bar, vũ trường để mix nhạc. Nhưng tôi chỉ  đến, làm xong việc rồi về nhà.
 Vì mẹ là người Việt nên ngay từ nhỏ tôi đã được dạy những nét điềm  đạm của một cô gái Việt như phải biết nấu ăn, quan tâm đến các thành  viên trong gia đình. Chính vì thế, ngay từ nhỏ tôi đã học cách nấu món  bún bò Huế, canh chua, cá kho tộ và phở rất ngon. Và niềm vui của tôi  sau những ngày làm việc cật lực là đi tắm biển và du thuyền ra đại dương  cùng bố mẹ, người thân. Tôi luôn muốn tìm về phút giây yên bình chứ  không thích những gì ồn ã, sôi động như mọi người thấy ở bề nổi bên  ngoài.
_- Lọt vào top 100 phụ nữ sexy nhất thế giới 2011 (Tạp chí FHM), chị nghĩ do đâu mình được bình chọn?_
 - Tôi nghĩ sexy không phải là khoe da khoe thịt và người ta bình chọn  tôi không chỉ vì vẻ gợi cảm mà còn bởi sự tự tin, cá tính của tôi. Đến  bây giờ, tôi vẫn chưa dám chụp một bức ảnh nude nào. Ngay từ lúc tôi  theo nghề người mẫu, bố mẹ đã nói thẳng với tôi rằng, họ sẽ… giết tôi  nếu phát hiện tôi dám chụp một bức ảnh nude nào. Tôi sợ và rất nghe lời  bố mẹ vì nghĩ họ luôn mong những điều tốt nhất cho con cái. Tôi không  lên án những người chụp ảnh nude nghệ thuật, song ảnh nude không dành  cho tôi.


 _- Cuộc sống của một cô gái chỉ biết đến piano, sách báo của 8 năm  về trước và một siêu mẫu nổi tiếng bây giờ có khác nhiều không?_
 - Tôi không thấy khác gì cả. Cuộc sống của tôi vẫn thế, có những  người bạn thân và tự do làm gì mình yêu thích. Có khác chăng là tôi phải  chú ý đến hình ảnh của mình nhiều hơn vì sợ paparazzi săm soi. Có người  hỏi tôi có dám để mặt mộc ra đường không. Tôi cười lớn, có chứ! Nhưng  nếu để mặt mộc ra đường, lúc đó tôi phải đeo thêm… kính râm (cười lớn).
_- Người nổi tiếng ở Việt Nam thường rất thích hàng hiệu, còn chị  sống ở kinh đô hàng hiệu lại có điều kiện mua sắm, bản thân chị có chạy  theo nó?_
 - Tôi thích thời trang và đồ hiệu vì nó thể hiện được cá tính, phong  cách. Tôi từng thích sưu tập túi xách hàng hiệu và đã bỏ rất nhiều tiền  để mua chúng. Nhưng rồi tôi thấy chán. Bây giờ, niềm yêu thích của tôi  là trang sức cổ điển như đồng hồ Rolex, vòng tay Cartier. Còn áo quần,  tôi chỉ mặc những bộ đơn giản, miễn sao thể hiện được phong cách của  mình là đủ.
_- Chị có nghe nói đến hai từ “đại gia – chân dài” trong giới người mẫu hay không?_
 - Tôi thấy rất lạ là tại sao nhiều cô gái Việt phải sống dựa vào đàn  ông trong khi họ có thể tự lo cuộc sống của mình. Bản thân tôi hoàn toàn  tự lập và không muốn sau này nhờ cậy chồng. Hồi tôi vừa tốt nghiệp đại  học, bố mẹ muốn con gái theo nghề kinh doanh nhưng tôi biết giải trí mới  là sở trường của tôi.
 Bây giờ, sau khi đã thành công ở vai trò DJ và người mẫu, tôi muốn  lên kế hoạch mở công ty riêng về giải trí. Tôi muốn kiếm nhiều tiền để  giúp trẻ em và người nghèo. Năm trước, tôi đã gây quỹ cho người nghèo ở  Nhật. Và năm nay tôi muốn làm điều đó cho trẻ em nghèo Việt Nam. Nhiều  người không tin tôi làm được nhưng tôi không quan tâm. Tất cả những gì  tôi muốn là tạo ra sự khác biệt.
_- Cảm ơn chị đã chia sẻ!_


*Người mẫu DJ Kim Lee*
             Sinh ngày 22/5/1988 tại California, Mỹ. Cha là Daniel  Segal, nhà biên kịch người Pháp và mẹ là người Việt, chủ một thẩm mỹ  viện. Cô bắt đầu bén duyên làm người mẫu ảnh từ năm 17 tuổi.
             Năm 2006, Lee bắt đầu bước lên sàn catwalk và trở thành  gương mặt quảng cáo truyền hình cho nhiều nhãn hàng nổi tiếng, xuất hiện  nóng bỏng trên nhiều tạp chí uy tín như OK!, Elle, Dsport, Maxim,  FHM...
             Ngoài nghề người mẫu nội y, cô còn lấn sân điện ảnh với các vai diễn trong phim "Speed Dating", "Hangover 2".
             Kim Lee và Kate Nova, cũng là người mẫu, hiện là cặp DJ  khá nổi tiếng ở Mỹ, Lee đang có ý định về Việt Nam biểu diễn và làm từ  thiện trong năm nay.






 		                     Theo Mỹ Linh (Mốt & Cuộc sống)


----------

